

Canadian help wanted: Myplanet hiring 5 folks in the GTA - cal5k
http://www.myplanetdigital.com/digital_strategy/blog/myplanet-hiring-billion-people

======
marua
Do these jobs come with a free toque?

~~~
cal5k
That depends... do you already have a chainsaw or will we need to provide you
with one?

These trees aren't going to lumberjack themselves!

